# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Tarih >  'Osmanlı'da en büyük acıları Türkler çekti'

## bozok

*'Osmanlı'da en büyük acıları Türkler çekti'*



*Osmanlı Müslümanlarının göç haritasını çıkaran Amerikalı tarihçi McCarthy, "O dönemde Müslümanlar, özellikle de Türkler en büyük acılara maruz kalan kesimdi" dedi.*

Turkish Coalition of America (TCA), tarihçi Prof. Justin McCarthy ile tarih kitaplarında pek yer verilmeyen Osmanlı topraklarındaki 5 milyon Müslümanın acı göç hikayesini, harita olarak yayımladı. 

TCA, Osmanlı İmparatorluğu'nun yıkılış döneminde yaşanan ama Batılı tarihçiler tarafından genellikle sadece Osmanlı'daki Hıristiyanlara odaklanılarak tek taraflı anlatılan göç konusunda madalyonun öteki yüzüne de dikkati çeken bir çalışmayı ortaya koydu. 

Louisville üniversitesi'nde tarih profesörü olan ve Osmanlı İmparatorluğu hakkında ayrıntılı demografik çalışmalarda bulunan Prof. McCarthy tarafından hazırlanan "Osmanlı İmparatorluğu'nda Zorunlu Göç ve ülümler-Açıklamalı Harita"da, Osmanlı topraklarında, 1770-1923 yıllarında göç eden 5 milyon Müslüman tebanın yaşadığı göç gösteriliyor. Böylece, Osmanlı İmparatorluğu'nun dağılma sürecinin Ermeniler gibi sadece Hıristiyan nüfusu etkilemediğine, milyonlarca insanın acı ve zorluklar yaşadığına vurgu yapılıyor. 



Ayrıca, Osmanlı topraklarında göçe zorlananların 5 milyonunun Müslüman, 1.9 milyonunun Hıristiyan olduğuna işaret eden harita, böylece savaş ve iç çatışmaların acılarını, düşünüldüğünün aksine, daha çok Müslümanların yaşadığını gözler önüne seriyor. 

*üLEN MüSLüMAN SAYISI HRISTİYANLARIN 4 KATI*
Harita, 1864-1922 yıllarında yaşanan savaş ve iç çatışmalar sırasında hayatlarını kaybeden Müslümanların sayısının, Hıristiyanlarınkine oranla 4 katı fazla olduğunu da gösteriyor. 

Harita, aynı zamanda, 1864-1922 yılları arasında, Osmanlı İmparatorluğu'nun parçalanması sürecinde ölen 5 milyon Osmanlı Müslüman'a yönelik bir kayıt anlamına da geliyor. 

Prof. McCarthy, konuyla ilgili olarak yaptığı açıklamada, Osmanlı topraklarında yaşayan değişik kimliklere mensup tüm grupların acı çektiğini ifade etti. Ancak, Müslümanların, özellikle de Türklerin en büyük acılara maruz kalan kesim olduğuna dikkati çeken McCarthy, "Haritanın, tüm bu insanların felaketlerle dolu kaderlerini göz önüne sereceğini umuyorum" dedi. 

TCA Başkanı Lincoln McCurdy de kurum olarak bu yayını desteklemiş olmaktan gurur duyduklarını belirtti. Prof. McCarthy'ye, "tarihin sayfalarında neredeyse hiç yer almayan Müslüman Osmanlı halkları hakkında bıkmadan ve yılmadan yaptığı kapsamlı araştırmaları dolayısıyla" teşekkür eden McCurdy, şunları kaydetti: 

"üok az Türk aile vardır ki büyükannesi veya büyükbabası, Yunanistan, Bulgaristan, Makedonya, Kırım veya Kafkasya'dan gelmiş olmasın. Ya da Anadolu'da yaşanan savaşlardan dolayı yaşadığı iç göçe dair acı bir hikayesi bulunmasın. 

Ancak, modern Türkiye'nin kurucuları, genç Cumhuriyetin, bir varoluş mücadelesinden çıkmış halkını, geçmiş yerine geleceğe bakmaya yönlendirmiş ve eski düşmanlarıyla barış felsefesini benimsemiştir. Ne yazık ki, başka toplumlar, yaşadıkları trajedileri Türklere karşı nesilden nesile aktarılan düşmanlığa dönüştürdü. 

Bu harita çalışması, Osmanlı İmparatorluğu'nun dağılışı sürecinde Müslüman halkların kayıplarını göz ardı ya da inkar eden, geçmiş çağların ırkçı ve bağnaz yaklaşımlarının izlerini taşıyan zihniyete bilimsel bir cevaptır." 


11.01.2011 10:27 / *VATAN*

----------

